# Nice review BRP SC18V2M !!!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a nice blog on the SC18V2M check it out :thumbsup:

http://beaturacing.blogspot.com/2010/02/brp-118th-rc-pan-car-old-skool-is-new.html


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

That was neat, how much did you have to pay him. JUST KIDDING, the man is right. Anybody who runs one knows they are great fun.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool!!

And like the rest of us...... he is actually enjoying it and going fast ALL while leaving the wallet alone!!!

The only thing he forgot to mention was the fact of the sale doesn't end at shipment!!

Got a problem with your kit.. Bud will straighten you out in a hurry!!

ALWAYS HAS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Donald Deutsch said:


> That was neat, how much did you have to pay him. JUST KIDDING, the man is right. Anybody who runs one knows they are great fun.


He bought it off the web site :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

